
Ask HN: What does point 1 in redis manifesto mean? - mohitmun
I was reading Redis Menifesto(http:&#x2F;&#x2F;oldblog.antirez.com&#x2F;post&#x2F;redis-manifesto.html). couldn&#x27;t understand what does point 1 mean. can you give me simple example explaining it?<p>Redis Manifesto:
1 - A DSL for Abstract Data Types. Redis is a DSL (Domain Specific Language) that manipulates abstract data types and implemented as a TCP daemon. Commands manipulate a key space where keys are binary-safe strings and values are different kinds of abstract data types. Every data type represents an abstract version of a fundamental data structure. For instance Redis Lists are an abstract representation of linked lists. In Redis, the essence of a data type isn&#x27;t just the kind of operations that the data types support, but also the space and time complexity of the data type and the operations performed upon it.
======
bjourne
What part of it do you not understand?

